
Rumor: Bruce Willis Wants To Sue Apple Over iTunes Music Ownership - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/03/bruce-willis-itunes-music-library/
======
jamesbritt
Rumors.

From TC.

Great.

 _Like many of our peers, we also fell for this good old British tabloid rumor
at first. We have updated the story now that Willis’ wife has denied that this
story was true._

